# Gross pay my ass



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Why does gross pay include Uber's 25 percent???


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> Why does gross pay include Uber's 25 percent???


driving a taxi last year...

My gross pay was over $49,000...
(and we all know that's crap)

That's just the way the universe works. You can deduct it down to your actual earnings, and deduct your expenses as well.

I went from

$49,000
To $31,000

After deducting out expenses...

What your supposed to show is your entire gross revenue... not what you actually made until deducting out expenses. The IRS wants to see the real math.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Buddywannaride said:


> Why does gross pay include Uber's 25 percent???


General consensus here is that somehow Uber sees an advantage in doing it that way. Deduct all that stuff they tack on as expenses on your Schedule C in order to get a figure that matches your automatic deposits. Then deduct your miles, etc.
I'm not a tax pro.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> General consensus here is that somehow Uber sees an advantage in doing it that way. Deduct all that stuff they tack on as expenses on your Schedule C in order to get a figure that matches your automatic deposits. Then deduct your miles, etc.
> I'm not a tax pro.


The cab companies all do it this exact same way... so i'm guessing it's standard.
As long as you itemize it should work out the same as if you didn't have the income.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Buddywannaride said:


> Why does gross pay include Uber's 25 percent???


It includes every penny reported that was not deposited into your bank account. That's the difference between gross revenue and net revenue. Then from your net revenue you deduct all your business expenses and that gives you your profit/loss income (from which you pay SE tax). Then from all your gross income (all other income included ie. w-2's, interest and capital gains, rental income) you deduct all your personal deductions and that gives you your net income. And your net income is what you pay your income tax from.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

We are, technically, paying those fees to Uber. Its just since Uber also handles the credit card processing, they keep their fees then give us the rest.

But on paper, we generated a gross revenue of X dollars to include Uber fees, then paid those fees as part of our business expense.

Thats why our 1099 is shown this way


----------

